# Getting one, yesssss



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

HO yes. In early March we go to the Lone Star state, or texas for folks like me. Cash ready, business registered, just got to choose.....not going to tell you which ones we're looking at in case you all go over and buy them before me! Anyways, it really thanks to all the posts and stuff that I read on here that helped me make my mind up about what we're looking for, so thanks to all who had no idea that they were helping so much.

OK we're looking at a Travel Supreme, and a couple of Coachman things. Its really difficult, but somehow I have only one to bring home. Then the lovely people at Itchy Feet get their hands on it. Can't wait. maybe if I tear off the pages in the calendar early the time will go quicker.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Have a great time over there and good luck with your purchase  



Chris


----------

